# Size of an Imperial Guard Basilisk



## Tadlock (Mar 18, 2010)

*Moderator, Please delete*

Message Deleted

Screw it if your going to just question me about why I want to make foam trays for my army rather than help me its not worth waiting around here, ill just find some other way to protect my army until i can afford a basilisk, jerks.

Moderator, Please delete when you get a chance


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Length and width of hull are the same a chimera, since the bassy uses the chimera chassis. Width does depend somewhat on if you put on the extra armour bits to the sides. Using the blast shield is also optional, and most people seem to go without since it is a pain to transport and IMO looks better without it. From memory, the length of the barrel is probably less than 3" from the hull, maybe 2.5" but 3" should be safe. Unfortunately I no longer possess my IG, having sold them 6 years ago.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Fairly sure posting dimensions of GW models is against the forum rules, or against GW copyright policy.

Just use the Chimera chassis as a guide for the length and width, and then look at some pictures to get a rough idea of the height of the gun.


----------



## Tadlock (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks culler for giving what help you could

Message Deleted


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If you dont own any armored units why are your worrying about storing them?


----------



## Tadlock (Mar 18, 2010)

Message Deleted


----------

